# Delonghi ec820.b no frothing. .



## Well1982 (Nov 29, 2015)

Hi my coffee machine has got a problem it is not frothing . when I turn the knob into the vertical position it won't do anything it seems like it is trying but there is only little short noise coming out of the machine. any idea how to resolve this problem please help!!


----------



## markf (Nov 18, 2015)

is there enough water in the tank? I have the same machine and it generally works fine. Just make sure you clean the steam wand after each use too.

btw quick tip.. use the steam wand without the panarello add on. gives better texture.


----------



## Well1982 (Nov 29, 2015)

Thanks for your answer but it's all clean and it's still not working I think it might be some major issue with that has anyone ever had this kind of problem before and rectified this somehow?


----------

